# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Hubo, (HUBO 2, HUBO 3), walking humanoid robot, Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology (KAIST), Daejeon, South Korea

## Airicist

Contibutors:

Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology (KAIST)

Rainbow Co.

wiki.ros.org/Robots/HUBO

youtube.com/HuboLabKAIST

Hubo on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Hubo II Humanoid Robot

Uploaded on Mar 30, 2010




> Developed by Jun Ho Oh at the Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology's Humanoid Robot Research Center (Hubo Lab).

----------


## Airicist

HUBO 2 (Push-ups, straight-legged walking, PETMAN poses!)

Published on May 31, 2012




> Dr. Jun Ho Oh gives an overview of HUBO 2's whole-body dynamic control.

----------


## Airicist

The Hubos Come Together

Published on Apr 2, 2012




> Four of Drexel's HUBO robots perform the Beatles' "Come Together" in a demonstration that combines cutting-edge engineering technology and research with creative expression, produced by the Music & Entertainment Technology Laboratory (MET-lab). The HUBOs are operating autonomously (not human-controlled). Their movements are directed by student-developed software to perform the gestures necessary to produce the appropriate notes and beats as dictated by a musical score. Every sound in the video was performed by the robots.
> 
> MET-lab student Matthew Prockup created the musical arrangement for drum kit and three "Hubophones", novel percussion instruments designed and constructed by the lab for this performance.
> 
> HUBO was designed and developed by the Korea Advanced Institute of Technology (KAIST) Hubo Lab (Dr. Jun Ho Oh, Director). Drexel Engineering kicked-off National Engineers Week by unveiling seven HUBO humanoids at an unprecedented showcase event on February 20, 2012. Their presence at Drexel is part of a large collaborative project with KAIST and seven other U.S. universities with the goal of rapidly advancing humanoids research.

----------


## Airicist

DRC-HUBO Team - drc-hubo.com

youtube.com/@drchubo8899

youtube.com/thedancomplex

facebook.com/drc.hubo

twitter.com/drchubo

----------


## Airicist

Our Vision of Disaster Response (Year 2020) - With Audio

Published on Jan 23, 2013

----------


## Airicist

DRC Hubo Dry Run Semi Finals - Wall Break

Published on Nov 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

DRC Hubo Dry Run Semi Finals - Ladder

Published on Nov 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "DRC-HUBO revealed for DARPA Robotics Challenge"

by Jason Falconer
July 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Hubo the Robot! | RJ Gross & Chlesea Knitte

Published on Mar 18, 2015




> Come experience the humanoid robot, Hubo up close and personal and hear about innovative robotics in action!
> 
> During his first year at Drexel as a mechanical engineering major, RJ became involved with the Drexel Autonomous Systems Lab (DASL), where he cultivated a love for manufacturing and robotics. During his Sophomore year, he became a part of an international research collaboration with the humanoid robot, Hubo. Come experience the humanoid up close and personal and hear about innovative robotics in action! Also hear guest speaker and fellow Drexel student Chelsea Knittel talk about making robot clothes!

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST - Plug Task 

Published on Mar 30, 2015




> DARPA Robotics Challenge 2015
> 
> Team : Team KAIST
> Date : 2012/03/20
> Task : Plug Task

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST - Walking Test Video 

Published on Apr 5, 2015




> DARPA Robotics Challenge 2015
> 
> Team : Team KAIST
> Date : 2014/10/20
> - Test Video : walking pattern generation

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 14, 2015




> DARPA Robotics Challenge - Team KAIST preview
> 
> Team KAIST with DRC-Hubo, biped humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

DRC Hubo Push Recovery 

Published on Apr 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST's DRC-HUBO Robot Completes Drive Task (1/8)

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST's DRC-HUBO Robot Completes Egress Task (2/8)

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST's DRC-HUBO Robot Completes Door Task (3/8)

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST's DRC-HUBO Robot Completes Valve Task (4/8)

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST's DRC-HUBO Robot Completes Wall Task (5/8)

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST's DRC-HUBO Robot Completes Surprise Task (6/8)

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST's DRC-HUBO Robot Completes Rubble Task (7/8)

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST's DRC-HUBO Robot Completes Stairs Task (8/8)

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST Full Video

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> DARPA Robotics Challenge 2015 Finals
> 
> # Team-KAIST (with DRC-Hubo)
> # Record : 2014-08 ~ 2015.06

----------


## Airicist

Team KAIST Review Video

Published on Jun 21, 2015




> DARPA Robotics Challenge 2015 Finals
> 
> # Team-KAIST (with DRC-Hubo)

----------


## Airicist

DRC-Hubo Graffitiing for preparation for Art-Festival

Published on Sep 18, 2015




> DRC-Hubo graffitiing 'RA' logo, IEEE Robotics and Automation Society, on a wall. DRC-Hubo has a plan to graffitiing 1m by 15m landscape of Las Vegas in Life Is Beautiful, Art-Festival through Sep 25-27th 2015.

----------


## Airicist

HUBO does Karate Kid stork pose at Robobusiness 2015

Published on Sep 26, 2015




> KAIST's HUBO robot, winner of the DARPA Grand Challenge, shows off its balance at Robobusiness 2015 in San Jose.

----------


## Airicist

DRC-Hubo in "Davos Forum 2016 (WEF 2016)"

Published on Jan 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist2

DRC-Hubo takes its first steps and spins at the UMass Lowell NERVE Center

Mar 8, 2022




> Rainbow Robotics helped us get our DRC-Hubo set up at the UMass Lowell NERVE Center and take its first steps and spins.

----------

